# Stoddard Demijohns With Wicker



## nhglass (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi everyone, I just wanted to know how many Stoddard or Stoddard like Demijohns with the Wicker still on you have seen? I see some Demijohns at shows out here in California that have the Wicker on them, but they are not New England pieces. The reason I ask is of course I am looking for these but as well, they seem to me to be quite rare?


----------



## beendiggin (Oct 2, 2010)

As far as Stoddard , I'll guess I've only seen about ten or so.   I've seen a hundred that aren't Stoddard, though.


----------



## nhglass (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the imput Paul, not many around it seems?


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello nhglass;  I have quite a few demijohns and have specialized in trying to know as much as I can find out about them, and the methods used to make them, as I can.  The term Stoddarde Demijohns doesn't really seem as important to me as it is to some.  I have covered some of mine on my homepage.  These bottles have been made in several methods in many countries of the world, so I am more interested in the different mold materials and the making methods used; from free formed to the various types of mold materials (from wood to iron, etc.).  I have some choice ones with the wicker still on them because the wicker its-self is a work of art form that I can not always destroy.  I hope some day to increase my blog on the homepage with a whole bunch of pictures and explanations.

 They are an interesting glass product.  Check out my homepage and get back to me.  <bottlemysteries@yahoo.com>  RED Matthews


----------



## nhglass (Oct 2, 2010)

I have about 30 Demijohns with about 22 attributed to Stoddard. I have one Stoddard Covered Wicker Demijohn and the beauty of it would keep me from ever thinking of taking the Wicker off. I look at it as a form of  Art and marvel at the skill of the person who put the Wicker on it.


----------



## div2roty (Jan 16, 2011)

Any idea where this one could be from?  I know the pics aren't the greatest.  I'll back at the antique in two weeks and will take some more.  Its a dark green color and the top is very crude.  Its 21 inches tall and 17inches from handle to handle.  The wicker is darker in person and looks much older then it does in the photo.  The pics looked a lot better on my camera than they did once I downloaded them.


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 16, 2011)

I've seen a few stoddard demi's with wicker on them, they still turn up.  The only ones I know that can be posatively identified with wicker on them though are Willington and westford demi's because there was a specific weave used at those glass houses and the record of that weave has survived.  Norm Heckler has a few demi's and whiskey's that are from there...I don't know if I could keep the wicker on the whiskey knowing there could be a based embossed willington hiding underneath!


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 16, 2011)

Well div2roty,  I wouldn't ruin the wicker to find out.  It is too neat to look at like it is.  

 My guess is that it could be an early American demi and the type of glass is our only clue.  Someday we will be able to get one of these medical cameras that will reach in there and look for a pontil type and maybe even embossed lettering.  If they could spread my wife's knee joint enough to take pictures of the areas of the bone joint - I would like to experiment with the idea.  

 Nice one to keep anyway.  RED Matthews


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah, give it a colonoscopy! [8D]


----------



## madman (Jan 16, 2011)

THOSE BOTTLES ARE COOL WITH THE BASKET BUT WERE HERE TO SEE THE GLASS!


----------

